

Inside the Largest Virtual Psychology Lab in the World - hanapbuhay
https://medium.com/backchannel/inside-the-largest-virtual-psychology-lab-in-the-world-7c0d2c43cda5

======
GFischer
It's really cool that MMOs are opening up for psychological and economic
research.

Reminds me of the EVE full time economist:

[http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2010/06/21/real-economist-
tak...](http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2010/06/21/real-economist-takes-
lessons-from-virtual-world/)

[http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2014/05/21/eve-economist-
int...](http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2014/05/21/eve-economist-interview/)

I hope that the lessons derived can be applied to the "real world" (can we
simulate a virtual Greece? :) ).

